
Computer error affected WV mine scrutiny - georgecmu
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jcWTXGVTKM_1CpDr0g42ejESRZPAD9F2I4CG0
======
jws
_The computer programming error did not have an impact on this tragedy,_ …
_But it's something we needed to fix, there's no question about it._

